# Mont Blanc Meisterstuck kit?



## jbswearingen (Dec 18, 2012)

Heya folks, I'm looking for a kit that looks like a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck pen.  A friend would like one.  To me, it looks like a Euro style pen.  Any thoughts?

http://global.dubli.com/aimg/d1/meisterstuck_ballpoint_pen1_d.jpg


----------



## 76winger (Dec 18, 2012)

I've made some some Designer rollerball from PSI that look close, especially when you get the optional black final to top it off with. The one in the lower row, far left is it. If you can do it in a closed end you'd have the body covered as well, but that one has the stepped tube inside which might create some challenges.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Brad:
It is similar to a European. HOWEVER, if your friend has used the MB 164 (the pen in your photo), he will likely be VERY disappointed in the writing performance of a "kit" European. MOST, if not all of the "kit" Europeans use Cross style BP refills. EVEN THE BEST QUALITY Cross sized refills will NOT perform as well as the Mont Blanc.

In this situation, I would make a Perfect Fit Convertible (Berea). The Perfect Fit uses a Parker style refill or a Schmidt .05 or .07 pencil mechanism without modification. I make and sell between 300-400 of these per year. I DO make a domed top to replace the standard "flat top" Perfect fit top, and customized the center band. THEN, we load the PF with a Private Reserve EZ FLOW refill.

I collect MBs, so we then let the customer compare the Perfect to the MB 164. The perfect outperforms the MB in every category, it writes better, the transmission is smoother, and the Rhodium or Gold TN finishes hold up better than the MB.

Needless to say, we call these the Mont Blanc Slayers.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking at your photo again, it looks like a twist ballpoint, so the standard Designer and the optional black finial might get you close: 
Funline Designer Economy Gold Twist Pen Kit at Penn State Industries
Black Cap for Designer Pens: 10 pack at Penn State Industries


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 18, 2012)

Dave--

Thanks, I'll show him that.

penman--

I told him the same thing--the Euro style have a crappy (IMO) Cross cartridge; not worth the effort.

I appreciate the help, folks!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 18, 2012)

Berea does offer a euro twist that uses a parker refill.  I had to build one for a customer not long ago.

That being said, it was one of the most finicky kits I've ever had to build and I'll not be doing another.  The perfect fit sounds like the ticket.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been making the Perfect Fits for a LONG time (since before the upgraded finishes became readily available). I've never gotten one back for mechanical problems.....because a customer ran over it and cracked the barrels, yes.... But the tranny was perfect.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

The only difficulty in making the Perfect Fit is getting past the "left handed" instructions. THERE IS NO NEED TO CUT A TENON. Just cut the upper tube to 1 7/8 inches, then glue the tube flush in the other end. You can even make a "production jig" to cut multiple blanks to 1 7/8 inches. DAMHIKT


----------



## 76winger (Dec 18, 2012)

The Perfect Fit Convertible looks like a good one to check out. I like the the convertible option. PSI also has a "Premium Designer" that uses 8mm tubes and parker refills that I like pretty well, but the clips that come with them are different from the look on the Mont Blancs and they only come in 24k plating so far.


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 18, 2012)

Penman--

On the custom finial--he's interested in getting a tattoo of his case into a cap--it's a Celtic wreath of sorts.  Is there a way to do that?

http://www.svrider.com/forum/image.php?u=9635&dateline=1269573368


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

The top/clip retainer threads in the PF are the same as the designer domed finials. CSUSA sells threaded studs and a stud mandrel (cheap 3-6 dollars, I think) and you make any fenial you want.

If his "artwork" is 2 diminsional, you could use a water slide over the flat top and seal with CA? Of someone there might be able to laser engrave your top?


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Brad:
The art work you linked seems simple enough to make into a properly sized water slide decal and the seal it under CA on the PF "Flat top".


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks for the help.  I'll take the links and show him what's available.  He used to have a 164 and lost it some time back.  He'd rather have a hand-made pen than a machine-made.  I'll probably have him help me make it.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 19, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Hi Brad:
> It is similar to a European. HOWEVER, if your friend has used the MB 164 (the pen in your photo), he will likely be VERY disappointed in the writing performance of a "kit" European. MOST, if not all of the "kit" Europeans use Cross style BP refills. EVEN THE BEST QUALITY Cross sized refills will NOT perform as well as the Mont Blanc.
> 
> In this situation, I would make a Perfect Fit Convertible (Berea). The Perfect Fit uses a Parker style refill or a Schmidt .05 or .07 pencil mechanism without modification. I make and sell between 300-400 of these per year. I DO make a domed top to replace the standard "flat top" Perfect fit top, and customized the center band. THEN, we load the PF with a Private Reserve EZ FLOW refill.
> ...


 
FWIW, Berea makes an 6mm Euro wirth a black finial and it uses a Parker style refill. These are the only Euros I turn.


----------



## jbswearingen (Dec 19, 2012)

Billy--

Can you post a link to the kit?


----------



## Lenny (Dec 19, 2012)

I think Billy meant to say 8mm.


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't see the parker type refill on the Berea web site but did see it on the AS website

Berea Hardwoods Pen Kit Images


----------



## Lenny (Dec 19, 2012)

Rodnall said:


> I didn't see the parker type refill on the Berea web site but did see it on the AS website
> 
> Berea Hardwoods Pen Kit Images


 
it is here
Round Top European™ Ballpoint Double Twist Titanium Gold Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've made the 8mm Round Top, but opted to change over to the Perfect Fit. The 8 mm is a good product, but I've had issues with the left or right twist not being fully retacted and ruining dress shirts.

This is really a CUSTOMER issue and not a pen issue, but I no longer make these or cigar pens because of this. BUT, I'm wondering if the domed top is close to the PF clip size.......Hum, I'll bet I one or two of these laying around somewhere. 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Lenny (Dec 19, 2012)

Andy, Thank you for the tip on the pen cap stud and mandrel, I had never noticed they were available before now.


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 19, 2012)

Could you put a stylus tip on either one?


----------

